# Golden with small cell intestinal T-cell lymphoma, associated with chronic enteritis/IBD



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Best wishes in the treatment of your boy.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I went through this with my last rescue, he was 8 when he was diagnosed. It's been a while so treatment has probably improved a bunch over the years. and you might have lots more time than we did. We basically did steroids and pain meds for over 2 yrs before the pain got to be more than was fair to him. We had over 2 yrs of cow patty poos and eventually his poor body just couldn't absorb the nutrients anymore and nodules began to appear ... well pretty much all over. Towards the end he had good days and bad but he was almost 11 before giving up the fight and had to put him down. It was crushing but looking back I waited longer than I should have. I just couldn't let go. I hate you are faced with this diagnosis but be strong, you have more time so enjoy your pup as long as you can. Most of the bad, painful days didn't happen for a couple of years so spoil him often.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Good luck with his treatment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your boy's diagnosis. 

Have you checked any of the Vet Schools in your area for information?

This is an old thread, but it lists all the Vet Schools and Oncology Clinics-









Vet Colleges & Oncology Clinics


Here is a list of all the Vet Colleges In The United States University NameUniversity City(State)University Type Auburn UniversityAuburn (AL)Public California State Polytechnic University - PomonaPomona (CA)Public Colorado State UniversityFort Collins (CO)Public Cornell UniversityIthaca...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





You may also want to check for Clinical Trials at Vet Schools.


----------

